# Tornado!!!



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

We are under a tornado warning!!! man I hope our haunt walls hold up.... I'm soaked from trying to brace everything down.... have random boards up and rope staked to the ground to try and save the walls from the tornado... What the hell is up with this weather!!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh shoot!
I hope your stuff makes it through!
Let us know how everything ends up!
Good luck!
.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Report back after it passes so we know you and yours are okay!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> Report back after it passes so we know you and yours are okay!


LMAO! You've got to admire the girl. The sirens are going off and she's here in chat!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL - 

Be careful!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Please post a video...

Hope all is well after it passes!!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Dang.. now I'm glad we are just under high wind warnings and gusts up to 50! Don't much care for the naders.. Let us know when alls calm! Hope everything holds up.. but I'm sure some wouldn't mind if your haunt happened to take flight to their yards hehe


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Where are you Boogirl?????
Answer us please!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope all is well.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Give us a report, BG.

How did you do last night.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't leave us hanging. How are you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sure she's fine, unless that was her hat that went flying by last night??

We had 3 tornadoes last night and they are still counting.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

LOL thanx guys.... I'm still here and thankfully our haunt is too.... It was quite violent last nite... Not totally outta the water yet... We have very high winds today... Didn't see any tornados but it was the right kind of weather for some.... Only thing we have gotten outta it (I think) was a broken window pane from our screen door falling down and hitting my front window. (We took it off for the haunt and it was resting on the deck) Thankfully I have double pane so the house is still "sealed". I hope when I get home that's all that is damaged. 
P.S. sorry no video, boo dont go out in the rain  I might melt  LOL!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad to see you're alright, hope the haunt held up.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> P.S. sorry no video, boo dont go out in the rain  I might melt  LOL!


ha-ha! You're so funny!!!!

Glad to hear everything went ok!
You need to get a generator....that way if the power goes out you can still get on here and chat!!
Leaving us hanging like that!!! You should be ashamed of yourself! LOL


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to read everything turned out ok (except for the window). I was a little worried that your update would report more bad news. On a positive note, you've achieved top haunter status: frightening people with your displays AND your posts!


----------



## Aaron636r (Oct 15, 2007)

Im having weather problems here in Souther Cali as well. My whole yard was destroyed this weekend because of high winds. We had a report of gust up to 100mpg. As I type I have a very large tree laying on all 10 of my home made tombstones. Their destroyed! I have, estimated 60 people come over Saturday night for my annual Halloween party. Dont see how it will be possible.

Wish you guys all the luck out there that are also facing bad weather. Stay Safe!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the tombstones. RIP

Glad to hear you are okay, though. Gonna make some quickie substitute ones later?


----------



## Aaron636r (Oct 15, 2007)

I have to figure out how to get rid of all the new "lumber" I have laying in my yard. I stopped at Home Depot tonight to pick up some materials to make some quick tombstones. Im sure it will all turn out...

Here is a picture I took this morning....Sunny California Beaches are not so sunny right now.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Boo, Glad to hear you didn't get carried away to Oz. 

Tornados really suck.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> Boo, Glad to hear you didn't get carried away to Oz.
> 
> Tornados really suck.


Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Boo glad you are safe...

Aaron..those are the santa anna winds by you?
i heard they were bad this yr.
can you slice and dice that tree maybe use that for your tombstones?
maybe you have a few skellys you can set up to look like they are cutting the tree up . local union 13 to the rescue


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I say take some paint that's the color of your tombstones and just touch up the exposed foam and leave the stones where they are. The stones don't need to be in perfect shape, they just need to still look like stones... in this case, broken ones. Make it part of the scene. If Bill Gates can pass bugs off as "features", surely you can incorporate a fallen tree into your decor.

And Lilly's got an awesome idea there with a team of blucky landscapers. Have someone with a chainsaw cut off a few chunks and put some in a wheelbarrow with one carting them off, etc. Have one section of three partially cut through... stick a chainsaw in the cut and have Leatherface wearing a construction helmet and working the saw! With Jason using his machete to cut off the smaller limbs. You have a huge new (albeit unexpected) prop in your display... run with it. Not much time I know, but surely you can do one or two things with it.

Good to hear you're OK, Boo... and to all those in California being blasted by winds and threatened by fires, our thoughts and prayers are with you. Stay safe and good luck, and get the hell out if it heats up.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, this weather problem is scary. Everyday there is something about tornados, fires, and storms. I'm glad you're alright BG, and I hope they do get those fires under control soon. So many evacuations!!!!


----------

